# Black suv for lease Chicago area



## Evska (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello
I was wondering if anybody knows where can I rent black suv to work livery
Thank you


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Evska said:


> Hello
> I was wondering if anybody knows where can I rent black suv to work livery
> Thank you


Goto the airport staging area where all lyft n uber drivers are at and ask for owner phone number.
Some of them they rent and maybe get honest n pass you the owner number....good luck


----------

